# All-Star saturday!



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Kevin Durant made a huge comeback in winning the first NBA All-Star HORSE event. Some of the shots they made were pretty sick. Enjoyed that new event.


Three point contest,skills, and dunk contest are coming up later. Lets go Nate haha.

We can discuss any major happenings in this thread for All-star weekend.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Let's go Danny!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Let's go Danny!


Haha I wouldnt be surpised if he won the 3pt contest. Well see.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Should be a fun night...I passed out last year so I missed it, but things looking good so far.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

This Kevin Rudolph song is getting really really annoying, not to mention this is the first time I'm seeing him and he looks like the biggest schmuck I've ever seen.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> This Kevin Rudolph song is getting really really annoying, not to mention this is the first time I'm seeing him and he looks like the biggest schmuck I've ever seen.


It sounded HORRIBLE live to top it off. My ears hurt lol.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Howards gets a 50 on his first dunk.....what?!? lmao the scorers in this thing always stink.

Nate in second after the first dunk with a 46.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Nate vs. Howard in the finals.

Cant see nate beating Howard lmao. So atleast Nate put on a good show.

Howard being in this compition is almost unfair lol.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Why is Nate Robinson wearing the Saint Patrick's Day green uniform?

LeBron James just announced that next year he's entering the dunk competition!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Nate just sort of dunked over Howard.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Nate Just Jumped Over Howard Omg!!! Lmao What A Dunk!! WOOOOOOWWWWOWOWOWOW


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Nate with the best dunk of the night, lets see if he wins. The fans are voting as we speak.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Nate Beats Superman!! Wow I Cant Believe It. Hes A Freak Of Nature!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kryptonite weakens "Superman". Finally we get some New York love, good stuff Nate.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I didn't like that dunk off of wilsons back.... anybody can do that.... should've gotten 4's and 5's for that

plus he could turn wilson into q rich 2.0 with that crap....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I didn't like that dunk off of wilsons back.... anybody can do that.... should've gotten 4's and 5's for that
> 
> plus he could turn wilson into q rich 2.0 with that crap....


Ive actually tried **** like that before, you actually dont put the much pressure on the guys back. Not as dangerous as it looks. Besides the scoring is always horrible in these things. Howards first dunk wasnt even cose to a 50 lol.

Plus Nate jumping over Howard was one of the best dunks Ive seen. Crazy.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> I didn't like that dunk off of wilsons back.... anybody can do that.... should've gotten 4's and 5's for that
> 
> plus he could turn wilson into q rich 2.0 with that crap....


you take that back, my surname is wilson and I am very proud to say that our team has a 2-time dunk champion NOT the orlando magic


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Howard's dunks were all generic...And that superman cape was only nice when it came as a surprise, he should've switched it to something else. This year was not as good as last's, but it was still tolerable I guess, Oh, and also Congrats Nate!


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I made a sig for Nate!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

^looks good man..... nice job!


----------

